# new member



## mike2293 (Mar 22, 2009)

Hello all,

I am from the Bronx in NY. I had a Mantid a couple of months ago and it passed. My son noticed how attached I became to it, so last week he gave me a pair of Chinese Mantids and told me about this forum. I am really enjoying them and I love this site.

Mike


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Mar 22, 2009)

mike2293 said:


> Hello all,I am from the Bronx in NY. I had a Mantid a couple of months ago and it passed. My son noticed how attached I became to it, so last week he gave me a pair of Chinese Mantids and told me about this forum. I am really enjoying them and I love this site.
> 
> Mike


Welcome, what a nice kid.

-Emile


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 22, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, whats his name? YUour kid, not the mantis! From OHIO!


----------



## lectricblueyes (Mar 22, 2009)

Hey from Chicago, the mildly smaller and cleaner version of your city/area.


----------



## mike2293 (Mar 22, 2009)

He is also Mike but not a junior.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2009)

Welcome form florida.


----------



## Rick (Mar 23, 2009)

Welcome Mike!


----------



## revmdn (Mar 23, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Katnapper (Mar 23, 2009)

Hello Mike, and welcome to the forum... glad to have you here!  We also have another member who lives in the Bronx, ismart.


----------



## mike2293 (Mar 23, 2009)

Yes I know. I have been in contact with him. He has been very helpful


----------



## ismart (Mar 23, 2009)

Welcome Mike!  I'm so glad to see you have decieded to join our wonderful community!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Mar 23, 2009)

Welcome from Arizona, Mike. You're lucky to be so close to such an excellent breeder as Ismart. My closest mentor lives in (or close to) Houston, Texas and it's a long walk!


----------



## Kaddock (Mar 25, 2009)

welcome from Oregon! :lol:


----------

